# Anybody care to introduce me to this new site?



## Koty Owen (Jan 4, 2008)

I am new to this website and I would ask if sombody could tell me more about it.Please reply.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2008)

The best advice is read some threads, check out others posts before feeding the sharks.

The site is for World War II warbirds in real time, authentic world. There are numerous experts on all aspects of that. There are side trips to computer gaming (mostly war-related) and off topic discussions. But the meat of this site is airplanes from World War 2.

And there are several calibrated, post-modern BS detectors on this site, also. Very accurate.


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2008)

THEN, just jump in and say...Hello. Everyone is pretty knowledgeable and hip. Watch out for the big guy, though...


----------



## Freebird (Jan 4, 2008)

Koty Owen said:


> I am new to this website and I would ask if sombody could tell me more about it.Please reply.



Maybe just a bunch of warbird nuts with nothing better to do than sit at the computer and debate aircraft other esoteric topics?  

Just a website to talk about WWII aircraft and other stuff!

If you see something on a thread that interests you, just ask questions, most people (usually!) are patient and can answer queries.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm relatively new here, also; however, there are a few things I can tell you already.

1. There are four or five (or six or seven) people here who have forgotten more stuff about WWII airplanes than I ever knew; I thought I knew some stuff, until I came here. If you have a question, 9 times out of 10, one of the "old timers" will have an answer for you, and it'll probably come out of their head, not a book or a website.

2. Don't ever try to BS your way into/through a forum/thread/topic; like I said, there are people here who know a heckuva lot more than you or I ever will. They will call your bluff, then you'll look stupid.

3. That being said, almost everybody here is extremely forgiving; look at the recent incident with B17engineer. He made the mistake of trying to bluff his way through a topic; however, he realized his mistake and asked for forgiveness, and everybody said fine, let's move on. This really is a great bunch of people.

4. There are a ton of resources on this website; there are guys here who have actually flown (and maintained) some of the aircraft we talk about. There are also active members of the Military here (particularly the AF) who can tell you a lot of stuff about modern aviation (my speciality). And a lot of the guys here know or have known people who fought in the War and, sometimes, actually flown the planes we talk about.

5. So, I guess the bottom line is: dive in, read, learn, ask questions, and throw in your two cents whenever you feel like it. Hope to see you around the forums soon!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

SoD Stitch said:


> I'm relatively new here, also; however, there are a few things I can tell you already.
> 
> 1. There are four or five (or six or seven) people here who have forgotten more stuff about WWII airplanes than I ever knew; I thought I knew some stuff, until I came here. If you have a question, 9 times out of 10, one of the "old timers" will have an answer for you, and it'll probably come out of their head, not a book or a website.
> 
> ...



Just look out for les...hes evil...lucky tries but not the same.....now if you really piss people off watch out for les'bride been near that once........still have scars too,welcome to the place gettin to be like a bar here (no pub crap) but mind you peess and qeus


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2008)

And we'll never see that guy again...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh thanks Matt geez i guess its all my fault huh?


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2008)

Just make sure you go to the 'last page' before answering! I thought the last thread on the page that turned up was the last comment at first, and made a bit of a dick of myself a few times!

I would say, too, that not only the 'old timers' know a bit, everyone seems to know something we can all learn from, regardless of age. 

Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> And we'll never see that guy again...



I hope not, but your probably right Matt.

Really Koty (if you do read this). Jump in. Ask questions. We'll answer. I couldn't agree with SoD more. I thought I knew a lot about WWII, until I got here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Watch out for Njaco and Matt308 though...you never know what the h*ll they're up to..


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Koty. Don't let these guys run you off. Sod gave
you some good info. Read heed. Don't be afraid to ask a question, or
voice an opinion. If you're sincere, these folks will point you in the right
direction. There is a wealth of knowledge here, all you have to do is ask.

Charles


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2008)

Welcome from Texas. This site is better than any book. Sit back and enjoy reading the threads. The site covers everything that flies plus a few misc items. This place is not politicaly correct and you are free to post anything within reason as long as you can defend your position with facts. I love the fact that this is a BS free zone and the members can find the answer to any question. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

> Watch out for Njaco and Matt308 though...you never know what the h*ll they're up to..



Lucky, are you hearing things again?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thats just wrong....funny but somehow wrong..


----------

